# Where to bit gerbils in Yorkshire or nearby?



## GerbilMagic (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I've promised to buy some gerbils for my children. Any recommendations for gerbil breeders in Yorkshire or nearby? Ideally we would like to get gerbils straight from a loving home and as young as acceptable.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

GerbilMagic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've promised to buy some gerbils for my children. Any recommendations for gerbil breeders in Yorkshire or nearby? Ideally we would like to get gerbils straight from a loving home and as young as acceptable.


I've found a list of rescues:
http://www.smallpetsmatter.co.uk/northeast.php

Couldn't find any breeders though, sorry.


----------

